# If I get another email reply



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

that "simply" states



> Apologies, but due to the overwhelming response to the advert, we will not be reviewing you CV. We wish you the best of luck in finding a suitable postion.


What the fuck is that all about? :-/

How can they possible find the most suitable candidate, when they don't review all candidates?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> that "simply" states
> 
> What the fuck is that all about? :-/
> 
> How can they possible find the most suitable candidate, when they don't review all candidates?


Applying for advertised jobs is often a waste of effort. They either have someone lined up internally, but have to advertise externally, or, in current climate, they can be so specific in requirements that they reject perfectly good candidates just because they don't fit the overly exacting reqs.

And as for 'Recruitment Consultants', ha, I've yet to meet one worth 10% of the extortionate fee they charge. We only use them because managers and HR can't be arsed to screen loads of applicants.

Don't know what your skills and needs are, but I got the last three decent jobs I've been in through personal contact (cold calling ) and from network of friends and ex-colleagues. Feet and phones always works best.

I am expecting to have to do exactly in 3 or 6 months, the way my lot is going, but ho hum, it'd be quite nice to take a few months out for myself, before campaigning. Hope you find something soon. Remember, it's only another job.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know about "unadvertised" positions, cold calling, network of contacts, etc... I have read the book : ;D

But still the email responses I get to some advertised positions makes me want to scream.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> But still the email responses I get to some advertised positions makes me want to scream. Â


Go ahead and scream [smiley=thumbsup.gif] It'll get rid of pent up frust and promotes positive energy flow ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Might wake the kids ;D

But a "few" bottles of Becks seems to help 



> Go ahead and scream Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] It'll get rid of pent up frust and promotes positive energy flow Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I know about "unadvertised" positions, cold calling, network of contacts, etc... I have read the book : ;D
> 
> (


It's where I would be putting 80% of my energies.

What are you looking for?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Global systems implementation: team lead or project manager.

I "used" to specialise in Supply Chain systems implementation...

Oh and after a few months, you start to limit options on ex colleagues, friends, family and the larger businesses that may have a requirement... Then it starts to get tougher and tougher.

And I never forget to get the broadsheets, just in case. Also some of the companies advertising, may give you ideas and though they may not advertise for a position directly for you, they may seem like the right sort of company, so you cold call, email, etc


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Global systems implementation: team lead or project manager.
> 
> I "used" to specialise in Supply Chain systems implementation...
> 
> ...


We are just in process of intreannly completing biggest ever IT industry supply chain merger and implementation. It's been a nightmare for everyone.

Are you the 'Accenture type'?

I do seem to recall them talking about 'Fully Integrated Supply Chain Strategies for the New Millenium' or some suck bollox to peddle some more expensive Client Reports. :


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've just had 3 job offers ;D

One was word of mouth, the other 2 were both speculative applications via the company's own web sites 

Means that this Xmas will be much more jolly than last, got made redundant last December and took me 4 months to find some freelance work  - now going permanent once more


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've worked with all the big 6 5 4 3 or whatever it is now and I can honestly say, do I seem like an Accenture type : : 



> We are just in process of intreannly completing biggest ever IT industry supply chain merger and implementation. Â It's been a nightmare for everyone.
> 
> Are you the 'Accenture type'?
> 
> I do seem to recall them talking about 'Fully Integrated Supply Chain Strategies for the New Millenium' or some suck bollox to peddle some more expensive Client Reports. :


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

This is what I had last week: :-/

"Thank you for sending me your curriculum vitae. Unfortunately we are not currently handling any vacancies for which your background is appropriate."

WTF? What do you think made me apply in the first place, pot luck?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hey Ben

Guess you're in the same boat :-/



> This is what I had last week: Â :-/
> 
> "Thank you for sending me your curriculum vitae. Â Unfortunately we are not currently handling any vacancies for which your background is appropriate."
> 
> WTF? Â What do you think made me apply in the first place, pot luck?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

If any of you are in IT and use jobserve.com to look for jobs then you should have worked out that if you apply then you are one of 200-300 others!!

There is no physical way an agent or company can review that many CVs they will randomly pick out a few or wait for you to call.

You have to reply and then phone then up and act interested , you cant just send a CV off and expect an answer, they are looking for proactive people.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> You have to reply and then phone then up and act interested , you cant just send a CV off and expect an answer


Agreed. A few of my friends and I have found this out too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Exactly right!!  If you are lucky it will be ONLY 200-300 others...



> If any of you are in IT and use jobserve.com to look for jobs then you should have worked out that if you apply then you are one of 200-300 others!!
> 
> There is no physical way an agent or company can review that many CVs they will randomly pick out a few or wait for you to call.
> Â
> You have to reply and then phone then up and act interested , you cant just send a CV off and expect an answer, they are looking for proactive people.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Feet 'n' phones, feet 'n' phones.

It'll come, but only if you put in the calls. I was on-the-street for 5 months one time. My routine was get up and get on phone having 'interesting' conversations 9-12 midday, then do letters, emails etc, go to any meetings, or go to pub for rest of afternoon. I look back on that time quite fondly now, although heavens knows why, since my bird left after 10 years, I got quite badly in debt, and my self esteem was at an all time low.

But I had time. That's when I decided to train for a marathon instead of the pub pm. 

It *always* comes good.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

When I applied for graduate trainee jobs at various city banks in my final year of uni, one rejection letter sticks in my mind, from Lazard Brothers. It went like this:



> Thank you for your application. The calibre of applications this year, including yours, has been very high. Unfortunately we do not feel we can put you to the trouble of coming to our offices for an interview.
> 
> Kind regards


It's no fucking "trouble" coming for an interview sunshine. So I phoned the HR manager who had signed it and swore at him at great length. I still remember his name now 14 years later, and hope to bump into him one day ;D


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

> Guess you're in the same boat


Indeed. Spent this morning emailing and ringing round. Picked up a couple of decent leads to follow up on next week. At least the while I'm at home bathroom is getting finished a little faster! 

They should rename that website to JobSwerve. :


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Feet 'n' phones, feet 'n' phones. Â
> 
> It'll come, but only if you put in the calls. Â I was on-the-street for 5 months one time. Â My routine was get up and get on phone having 'interesting' conversations 9-12 midday, then do letters, emails etc, go to any meetings, or go to pub for rest of afternoon. Â I look back on that time quite fondly now, although heavens knows why, since my bird left after 10 years, I got quite badly in debt, and my self esteem was at an all time low.
> 
> ...


This doesn't sound like the best way of promoting your methods Gary!


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Nutts, check your IM.

Marco


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> This doesn't sound like the best way of promoting your methods Gary!


Nah, I should have said,

" Get a fucking grip on things. Get out there find some work and stop bloody whinging. Or sell that car and start living within your means. Oh and if you ever have to communicate with HR before the hiring functional manager, you fucked up in your original approach and are probably not worthy of employment there, since you are obviously lacking in personal resourcefulness ."

Is that better?


----------

